# Jilted Laredo



## skystak (Apr 28, 2011)

OK, I admit it, the Outback forum has ton's of information that I lurked-on trying to see how it would fit into my decision to buy a Laredo as my first RV. Then I did the "wholesale shopping thing" calling Ohio and everywhere else to see what the real price of my Laredo would be and the real "local" markup after getting it home. Then, like everyone else, I took the data local for the dealer fight.

so...I'm sitting there in my local dealership, so is my potential Laredo, and while I'm sitting there this "thing" with little eyes keeps staring at me....back to the negotiation "Your price is too high" I say, "But I need to make a profit" yells back my local salesman....wow, there it is again, that big thing that looks kind of cool is still looking at me...., so i ask "what is that?', The dealer answers.""it's the new Outback 301BQ". "Well tell it to stop staring at me!" I respond. But it doesn't, so I go outside finally to make it stop, I walk inside and.........harps!, music!, angles!, that feeling of love overcomes me...."this is it", my first "RV" love....so I pass the Laredo as I walk back inside to sign the papers on the 301BQ. The Laredo looks at me with the look of a jilted lover, "sorry" I say to her, "it just didn't work out...."


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers......and GREAT story!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great story!! You will LOVE LOVE LOVE the 301BQ. Check out my signature link for a listing of the mods I've done to our 301BQ (...and our prior 28RSS)


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Well delivered story. I am sitting here laughing my butt off. My uncle bought a Laredo at the same time I bought my Outback. We looked at the same floorplan in the Laredo. The Outback called out to us too. I love the few things they did with the 2011's. Mine is a 2011 but it was made before they made the switches. I guess they don't always do them at the beginning of the year. Have fun in your new OB!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

skystak said:


> OK, I admit it, the Outback forum has ton's of information that I lurked-on trying to see how it would fit into my decision to buy a Laredo as my first RV. Then I did the "wholesale shopping thing" calling Ohio and everywhere else to see what the real price of my Laredo would be and the real "local" markup after getting it home. Then, like everyone else, I took the data local for the dealer fight.
> 
> so...I'm sitting there in my local dealership, so is my potential Laredo, and while I'm sitting there this "thing" with little eyes keeps staring at me....back to the negotiation "Your price is too high" I say, "But I need to make a profit" yells back my local salesman....wow, there it is again, that big thing that looks kind of cool is still looking at me...., so i ask "what is that?', The dealer answers.""it's the new Outback 301BQ". "Well tell it to stop staring at me!" I respond. But it doesn't, so I go outside finally to make it stop, I walk inside and.........harps!, music!, angles!, that feeling of love overcomes me...."this is it", my first "RV" love....so I pass the Laredo as I walk back inside to sign the papers on the 301BQ. The Laredo looks at me with the look of a jilted lover, "sorry" I say to her, "it just didn't work out...."


 Ahh yes... the Kool aid comes in many flavors.....

31RQS, 325FRE, 301BQ, 25RS.... all tasty!! Welcome to Outbackers! I hope you enjoy your new toy!

Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome to outbackers we love our 301BQ.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

LOL! Well played, sir!


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats and welcome. Same thing happened with us, looked at so many models we were still undecided on which one until we stepped into the 301BQ and the DW saw the master bedroom. She looked at me and said "This is it!".


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Nice story.

We have looked at other rigs, specifically a Jayco Seneca, but I don't think they make it anymore. We really do like our little 28FRLS and probably won't ever get rid of it. It might get relegated to non-towing duty on one of our pieces of property, but I doubt we'll ever sell it. I'm not sure what we might get next, but it will be several years before getting anything. One thing I would probably never get would be anything that runs on gas, particularly a class A....


----------



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

Shamefully I can't claim to have "negotiated". DH wanted it bad. Caught me on a hectic day and we went "just to look" with a 9 month old and a 2 year old. I just wanted to get out as soon as possible. Basically the guy got me with a box of crayons. I thought, "what a nice man, to have crayons in his desk." DUH>.....cheapest sales trick in the book. We paid high high value for our 210rs 2011 but DH is very happy and the girls will experience their childhoods traveling in it....I'm coping with the sticker shock. Not the best move I ever made financially, but not the end of the world either.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outbackmomma said:


> Shamefully I can't claim to have "negotiated". DH wanted it bad. Caught me on a hectic day and we went "just to look" with a 9 month old and a 2 year old. I just wanted to get out as soon as possible. Basically the guy got me with a box of crayons. I thought, "what a nice man, to have crayons in his desk." DUH>.....cheapest sales trick in the book. We paid high high value for our 210rs 2011 but DH is very happy and the girls will experience their childhoods traveling in it....I'm coping with the sticker shock. Not the best move I ever made financially, but not the end of the world either.


Money can be replenished....family memories need to be earned with time and love. Congrats on the trailer and never think about how much you might have saved again.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Ah love.....

You know how it goes. Next you start buying her stuff. It's not that she really needs anything but you are always looking anyway. An extend-a-shower here, a solar panel there, a nice shiny new generator. She will appriciate it all. The most important thing is to keep her happy. Keep her clean and buy her some new shoes every few years and she will be with you for a long time.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

A word of advice from one whose been there







Talking about our toys as if they are an object of affection can be muy dangerous







I once owned a sailing vessel named Salacia and I loved her with all my heart! DW did not share that feeling







I would travel hundred of miles just to buy her a shiny bauble







I lavished her with endless attention, DW said







I ended up having to sell her as I was not permitted to have such a mistress







So now, I refer to my toys as "the guys" and lavish my wife with attention







Life is now easier but not nearly as exciting-----what the heck, I'm to old anyway


----------

